# Nutrition



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 16, 2005)

For those interested, the FDA has this site with a searchable database of foods and food preps.

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

and the site I tracked it from

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/


----------



## Navarre (Dec 16, 2005)

That FDA site is pretty neat. Thanks, Egg.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 16, 2005)

Np...really, I was just wondering how much nutrition I was getting as I've increased my fruits and veggies each day.  Was trying to find out what was in a banana and found the site


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 16, 2005)

Forget all those vegetables and stuff, Egg! Just remember the four major food groups: White Castles, pizza, nachos, and beer. A good balance of these will keep a smile on your face and keep you from being blown about by a stiff winter gale. And, the grease will help keep your joints lubricated. 
Vegetables? Mostly for animals which are eaten by other animals.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 16, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Forget all those vegetables and stuff, Egg! Just remember the four major food groups: White Castles, pizza, nachos, and beer. A good balance of these will keep a smile on your face and keep you from being blown about by a stiff winter gale. And, the grease will help keep your joints lubricated.
> Vegetables? Mostly for animals which are eaten by other animals.



How long you figure you've got before that first big myocardial infarction hits ya?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm on the all-beef diet. It works for me.

But, I do supplement with vitamins!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 19, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm on the all-beef diet. It works for me.
> 
> But, I do supplement with vitamins!


 
Cringe.  I seriously hope you people are joking.


----------



## White Fox (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks mate, This will be very helpful :asian:


----------

